# Abandoned House



## goodeavens (Nov 2, 2008)

Came across this place quite by chance while out walking with Lucy91 






Bottom of the drive








Up the drive




Top of the drive




Front of the house. Someone`s cutting the grass ?




The far side








Room for a guard dog ?




Final view, all secure. On our way


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2008)

Delightful house and garden. What a lovely find!


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Delightful house and garden. What a lovely find!



Yes, it`s lovely isn`t it


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 2, 2008)

strangely modern looking house to have a thatched roof on it, very nice though, wonder what's planned for it.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> strangely modern looking house to have a thatched roof on it...



I'm guessing (and this is just a guess, mind) that it was a 50's build, as they had a thing for thatched roofs to give it that country look.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 2, 2008)

What a quaint wee house


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 2, 2008)

You could be right there, Foxy.
just seems to look a bit younger than the type of house you'd normally expect to have a thatched roof, i'd still do a swap for it, anyway! looks a great place


----------



## skittles (Nov 2, 2008)

wonder what story it holds

i used to have a garage like that


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 3, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> You could be right there, Foxy.
> just seems to look a bit younger than the type of house you'd normally expect to have a thatched roof, i'd still do a swap for it, anyway! looks a great place



In the early 1930s, a developer built a whole estate of thatched cottage style houses in Bessacarr Doncaster. However by the late 1960s many had been re-roofed in tile, and if memory serves all thatch had disappeared by the mid 70s. As for this house Foxy is probable correct, the style does look very post war 1950ish. The 'glossy ' magazines of the time were full of such designs - an attempt to bridge traditional and modern and revitalise the nation - pity the concrete box/high rise took over!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> In the early 1930s, a developer built a whole estate of thatched cottage style houses in Bessacarr Doncaster. However by the late 1960s many had been re-roofed in tile, and if memory serves all thatch had disappeared by the mid 70s. As for this house Foxy is probable correct, the style does look very post war 1950ish. The 'glossy ' magazines of the time were full of such designs - an attempt to bridge traditional and modern and revitalise the nation - pity the concrete box/high rise took over!



Cheers for that info, Dirus. I wasn't sure if it was post-war or earlier, but as Kaputnik said, it does look quite modern. I find it's rather an interesting period as several architectural styles appeared one after the other quite rapidly from the 30's onwards.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 3, 2008)

What a lovely building, I do like this. Looks like someones looking after it especially with keeping the grass short. A very, very nice find. Excellent pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Nov 3, 2008)

Indeed the style certainly suggests 1930s or maybe even early post-war. Though I have seen examples of modern thatched roof housing.


----------

